# Santa Claus



## hombre4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, there really is a Santa Claus. I found under my tree (in my shop)a 6" Buffer, a 12" Miter Saw, a 14" G0555 Grizzly Band Saw, a 2HP 10" Table Saw, a Portable Dust Collector, a 16" Tilt Scroll Saw, a Flex Shaft Power Tool Kit, and last but not least, a 9x12 Belt Sander.  I am in the groove now. Gonna retire next year and these tools will keep me busy.


Archie


----------



## nilsatcraft (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow!  Not that's what I call a Merry Christmas!  You'll be having lots of fun with all that!


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 27, 2005)

Now that is a merry christmas!!!


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW, you must have had a monster of a tree in there to get all that under. Congratulations!!!!!!!! []


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 27, 2005)

Gee I thought I made out with an 8X75 2hp jointer.  Anyone want a 6" cheep?


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW, now that is a brilliant christmas, well done![][]
Hope you enjoy using them !!


----------



## swm6500 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have to say, that was a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Russb (Dec 27, 2005)

Must have been a big tree....


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That explains why Santa didnt bring me much...he was too dang pooped from carrying all that stuff into your place. What a jip.[V]


----------



## wayneis (Dec 28, 2005)

Archir it sounds more like you raided the local tool shop, no Santa that I have ever met gives so much cool stuff away.

Wayne


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 28, 2005)

I think I need to meet your Santa or at least my Santa needs to get lessons from your Santa.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 28, 2005)

That is amazing!  That was some Christmas list.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 28, 2005)

So that's where Santa left all my stuff, he must have had the wrong address! []


----------



## TomServo (Dec 30, 2005)

Did you cut up that tree with all those tools and build a house? Nice haul!


----------



## GaWoodworker (Dec 30, 2005)

You make me jealous[!]


----------



## arjudy (Dec 30, 2005)

You must have been better than GOOD!!!!![]


----------



## hombre4 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, Here are a few pictures of my shop. Not finished yet, have a few more things to set up, if I can find the room.




<br />


----------



## woodwish (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like you about have a shop full, with just enought organization to look good and enough disorganization that people will believe you really use it.  Good to see an AC in there, one tip would be to put some more filter in front of the AC.  In my old shop I had a window AC that stayed choked on fine dust even though I had a weak DC and the stock filter on there.  I built a frame to hold two sandwiched AC filters in stock size from one of the box stores (12x20x1 I think).  I first put in a really fine filter designed for people allergic to airborne dust then one of those regular blue fiber ones in front of that.  I would often vacumn the front filter and less ofter clean the finer one in back of the sandwich.  Wasn't very pretty but sure saved that AC from choking.

One question- what is the ceiling covered with?


----------



## jdavis (Jan 2, 2006)

Great find under the tree. Put them to good use upon retirement


----------

